# Hello (New to the Forum)



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello all. First, I would like to say that I have taken lots of time to read the multiple discussions on this site. I think this is a great avenue for outdoorsman to share ideas and stories. Secondly, I am not a native North Dakotan. I am originally a cheesehead from WI. However, I am currently serving in the Air Force and I volunteered to come here (Grand Forks) after 1 year in Florida & 4 more in Hawaii...boy did I miss my hunting. Anyway, my wife and I have been here since July of 2003 and love it. In fact, we love it so much we already bought 80 acres. We do plan on retiring in ND after my 20 yrs are up.

I am currently raising 2 young black labs. This was the first year out and they have made me proud! Multiple duck, goose, grouse, and pheasant retrieves. There is nothing more rewarding than watching your dogs work.

Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself. You have a great state and I appreciate the warm welcome I have received from your fellow residents. I am proud to be here and look forward to many more years here. Did I mention, I love the pheasant hunting? In WI where I lived, they released all pen birds...not much of a challenge.

Well, take care.

taddy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:welcome:

I'll save a couple ruddies for ya.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to the site, hope you can find it helpful and provide insight when you feel you can.

So you're a ditch parrot lover... :wink:

Gotta admit, those birds are pretty during late season!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:

We won't hold it against you that you are a cheesehead.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

tad, welcome aboard. We have 3 good weeks of season left and only 9 months to go until grouse opens next year.



> So you're a ditch parrot lover


 Scurilous blasphemy! Ditch parrots, eh? The sport of kings I say. You don't see pheasants dunking in the city sewage lagoon. Or paddeling around in confused circles. Or coming into decoys, oh the shame. If roosters had teeth they would run down coyotes and eat them.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Dick,

Don't hold back. Tell us what you really think.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> If roosters had teeth they would run down coyotes and eat them.


Dick --

Can you pay for my computer repair as I spit my coffee all over my keyboard


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

That is what I love about this site...you guys kill me :lol: Thanks for all the welcomes! Hopefully, the Air Force lets me hang around in Nodak for awhile. My wife is due soon...hopefully she goes soon so I can sneak one more hunt in before the 2nd. She has already given the OK!

tad


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> You don't see pheasants dunking in the city sewage lagoon. Or paddeling around in confused circles. Or coming into decoys, oh the shame.


Dick, Dick, Dick... 



> If roosters had teeth they would run down coyotes and eat them.


Not during winter in cattle country - they're too busy running down one another for pecking order at the hot (and very fresh) lunch line... 

Just ribbin' you Dick. Some of us are equal-opportunity feather chasers (read: jack of all trades and master of none!) :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

True hunters chase pheasants. People that like to lay on their a$$ all day hunt waterfowl! :eyeroll:

:toofunny: Just kidding, I had to rip on you die hard waterfowlers!


----------

